# Brake light and Battery light,,,,,



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

My wifes 92 sentra has the brake and battery light coming on at the same time. I checked the brake system and all is fine. the alt is showing 13 to 14 volts at 2k. whats up? I have been told to go to you guys? They say you are the best. Help me get the little womans car where she isn"t freekin out on me thinking she'll get stranded somewhere. Thanks in advance. allanova 
65 nova wagon
92 nissan sentra
2 dogs


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

More than likely, the diode going in the alternator..dont go cheap.get a Nissan one from the dealer..TRUST me on this.

autozone and checker type alternators are shit...


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I agree fully! I've been through 19 alternaters! About 12 of them or so were through Autozone. A some others were high amp alternaters and 1 Nissan, and the other is from O'Reilly Auto Parts. I'm having problems with this O'Reilly Alternater. It's weird, at night time, with lights on the voltage will drop to 12.9 and it'll have just the battery light fade in and out when you go past 3,000rpm or 4,000rpm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

*new alt, lights out,,,,*

I replaced the alt. with one from NAPA and the lights went out. ? How come the brake light and the battery light both came on? 
thanks allanova


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

it is a factory "warning" system...but, Im gonna go ahead and say I told you so now.then I wont have to later...

although..I havent heard of mutiple Napa Alts going south like the other rebuilds.but Im sure it will..sorry


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

dho said:


> *I've been through 19 alternaters!*


Thats not a good thing.  

19 alternators? Sounds like you have a serious electrical problem. I had something similar with my starter. I went through about 4 of them then finally got it fixed. Still on my original alternator though.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

it's all about what alternator you buy.....


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Yes, I agree it depends on what alternater you buy. I'm going to try to get my starter with a different company than Autozone. I'm currently having issues once every week or so with the car not starting. First law in my book, no autozone replacements for electrical parts. Second law, get nissan quality parts. (Unless it's performance stuff.)

Anyone know how to make the SR20DE Alternater fit onto the GA16DE? I heard from some alternater shops that these are interchangeable with little modifications. Is there an engineer out there that can sell brackets for us GA guys? I'd be willing to buy one, it's worth the money. (not too much though, still gotta pay for gas money & food  )

I read heard that the SR's alternaters put out 10-30 amps more power than the GA depending on the actual unit. That would give me a little bit of head room for nighttime. With all the accessories on at idle (night), the voltage drops to 12.6-12.8. With all the acessories off at idle (day), the voltage stays between 14.4-15.5.


----------

